# Query about For Sale rules (split from Polished BBS thread)



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

How come these 1st posters can advertise here subsequently knocking down pucka posts from members who have been here years :?:


----------



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

and is there anything specifically disturbing about that?

One has to start somewhere correct?

I have nearly 6k post in the vw vortex if thats any credibility factor to you, Sir.

Cheers,
niko


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Answered in site news : HERE


----------



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Answered in site news : HERE


A very good modification is I may be so brash as to comend it...


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info ScoTTy, I wasn't aware things had changed. The old system did need revising though this new way is surely not the way to go. If possible, a rating system on posts like slashdot would be more appropriate to stop free-riders :?



niko van Os said:


> I have nearly 6k post in the vw vortex if thats any credibility factor to you, Sir


How nice, but NO, that has neither relevance nor interest for me. The majority of people post here to contribute/add information/interest, not just to sell something for free at someone elses expense.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you have an issue with the rules please raise them in the Site News forum or IM a moderator.

This is the for sale forum and not for debates on forum rules. Since no rules have been broken this thread is fine.

Thanks.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's a lovely set of wheels, if I still had my TT I would snap them up.

It's a shame that an advertiser gets such a poor initial response just because he is a first time poster....hardly shows us a friendly and welcoming forum.

The guy has something that would be of interest to a TT owner, why should the number of posts he's made be of any relevance?
We're all capable of sifting the wheat from the chaff...he's selling top quality wheat.

Good luck with sale Niko van Os 

Jackie x


----------



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> That's a lovely set of wheels, if I still had my TT I would snap them up.
> 
> It's a shame that an advertiser gets such a poor initial response just because he is a first time poster....hardly shows us a friendly and welcoming forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jackie,

Nice to be appreciated..the second time around...

a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to you.

niko


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> If you have an issue with the rules please raise them in the Site News forum or IM a moderator.
> 
> This is the for sale forum and not for debates on forum rules. Since no rules have been broken this thread is fine.
> 
> Thanks.


What about the rule regarding commercial posts. Check out his email and site address.

Having said that a very nice set of wheels and apologies in advance if I've got Niko wrong.


----------



## oxford (Apr 7, 2004)

scavenger:

You will also find that many people will view these boards and not post, as they just use it for information purposes. -so who is to say that having no posts is not being worthy? - you can call us forum pervs if you like. In fact my brother owns a 225 TT and I know for a fact he spends a lot of time looking at these forums for ideas and helpfull tips, but yet he does not post.

The fact that these wheels look so spanky fine, are quite franky rare and will fit a TT bares relavence for me!

Good luck with your sale

Sorry to add this, just though it needed to be said... *hides in corner


----------



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi,

I must say I have not as yet been questioned of what my motives or background might be in any other forum I've frequented.

Does is really matter whether I'm a world wide multinational conglomerate or a semi professional "dealer" who hasn't washed is hair for weeks on end.

I'm the latter, though I did have a shower today...

I've heard the expression before than one is advertseing at the "expense" of the forum.. never quite gotten what "expense" that may be.

Anyway. Have I sold wheels before? Absolutely...but alas its not something I can make a living at.

But am I flooding your site with all sort of pop up adverts, sending you spam mail etc etc, I believe not. I actually own an audi too btw...

So what's the problem here gentlemen?

All I have here is an exceptionally nice set of wheels for what I think is an exceptional good price for the cars that you drive, thats it..

I've been in contact with scotty and he can decide on whether my crime is worth further investigation.

Cheerio all.

Niko


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As I've said earlier in this post - anyone with any complaints/comments should direct them to the relevant forum. This is a for sale forum.

I've already been in contact with Niko and I am satisfied that this is a private sale. I have also had feedback from the moderators forum agreeing with this.

If there are more posts in this thread like the previous ones I'll simply split the thread leaving the remaining first post and move all the others into the site forum. As it is you're all doing very well at promoting these wheels by keep bringing this post to the top.

Niko - the reason for the concern about whether you are a trader is because traders have to pay to advertise on this forum. It's in the forum rules that everyone who signs up agrees to. It appears there was concern over whether you was in breach of this rule. Currently we're satisfied there is no breach of any rule.


----------



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Niko - the reason for the concern about whether you are a trader is because traders have to pay to advertise on this forum. It's in the forum rules that everyone who signs up agrees to. It appears there was concern over whether you was in breach of this rule. Currently we're satisfied there is no breach of any rule.


I'm aware of that Scotty, but thats an issue between you and me, ..just not quite used to questioned like this in this manner.

No big deal ofcourse but still something that bothers me. Sorry for having disturbed the peace here...

Niko


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Niko,

Lovely wheels by the way ... we have had a few disreputables in the past, people disregarding forum rules, bumping ads back up, members have been given forged bank drafts for cars - it's not personal, just caution!

People have been caught out and its cost them - like if I'd bought the wheels I was after last week that turned out to be the wrong PCD.


----------

